# Superior 2.0 "Metal Foundry". Fuck yes!



## drmosh (May 29, 2009)

My suspicions were correct, toontrack is releasing a metal drumkit add-on pack for Superior 2.0

Toontrack®

July 1st = megaboner day


----------



## drmosh (May 29, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> This is relevant to my interests. Thanks fo' posting.



I hoped it would be relevant to many peoples interests on here 
Hope it's in the right place actually.

The samples on the toontrack page sound great, still not convinced by those bassdrum samples though


----------



## windu (May 29, 2009)

damn i herd the bleed mp3 sample and the drums sound nice!

iv been wanting to delv into this program. but the thing is, i know absolutly nothing about recording. but from what iv read its best to get cubase and this.

im running a 3g ram laptop
amd turion dual core rm-70 running at 2.00GHz

think this is sufficeint for recording just little snippits? 

tecnically it says that meats the erquirments but how well will it run? (hope im not hijacking this thread lol)


----------



## drmosh (May 29, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> The Gene Hoglan kick sample sounds sick.



yeah, just listened to that one too. I like it a lot


----------



## drmosh (May 29, 2009)

windu said:


> damn i herd the bleed mp3 sample and the drums sound nice!
> 
> iv been wanting to delv into this program. but the thing is, i know absolutly nothing about recording. but from what iv read its best to get cubase and this.
> 
> ...



should be fine for recording, but your spelling is atrocious dude.


----------



## Wolfster (May 29, 2009)

I actually dig the drum sound more on the bleed sound clip than on the album version


----------



## Leec (May 29, 2009)

drmosh said:


> should be fine for recording, but your spelling is atrocious dude.





Can't wait for this. The addition of a left kick is interesting. I can't see why it was necessary, but the more they stick in, the better!


----------



## King_Prawn (May 29, 2009)

King Prawn likes this


----------



## HANIAK (May 29, 2009)

Wow! The snare of the LOG theme It's what I have been looking for ages! Seems enough for me to upgrade to s2.0!


----------



## Mattayus (May 29, 2009)

haha fuck me sounds amaaaaazing! The Dirk shit sounds the sickest for what I'm after, badass stuff!

The Deny - Defeat track pretty much nails the kick sound i'm after 100%


----------



## Coryd (May 29, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> The Dirk shit sounds the sickest for what I'm after, badass stuff!



Dirk is one of my favorite drummers!!! I can't wait for this!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 29, 2009)

YES!!!!!

and what makes it even more fun, is the fact that they didn't process the sounds at all! it's exactly like DFHS, with entirely dry samples. the different presets and sounds are all settings within the s2.0 engine...

AWESOME!

i'm 100% certain i'm getting this!


----------



## drmosh (May 29, 2009)

I'm really liking the Bergstrand preset samples on the site right now, especially the snare.
pre-ordered


----------



## TomAwesome (May 29, 2009)

Damn, this stuff sounds great! Any word on when it's expected to be released? I didn't see it mentioned on the page.


----------



## drmosh (May 29, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Damn, this stuff sounds great! Any word on when it's expected to be released? I didn't see it mentioned on the page.



July 1st, I mentioned it in my post too


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 29, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Damn, this stuff sounds great! Any word on when it's expected to be released? I didn't see it mentioned on the page.



thy eyes call upon thee to offer them glasses 

july 1st


----------



## TomAwesome (May 29, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> thy eyes call upon thee to offer them glasses
> 
> july 1st



Oh! I guess I got distracted at the link and stopped reading. It's still early, and the caffeine hasn't kicked in yet. It's not too far off then. Excellent.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 29, 2009)

that reminds me i have to eat and drink coffee... breakfast time!

i'm trying to wrap my brains around the whole money thing right now. i can afford it, but do i want to buy an s2.0 license first? 

HMMM

edit: i might just cough up the money for a DFHS-S2.0 upgrade as well as buy the metal foundry thingy.


----------



## drmosh (May 29, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> that reminds me i have to eat and drink coffee... breakfast time!
> 
> i'm trying to wrap my brains around the whole money thing right now. i can afford it, but do i want to buy an s2.0 license first?
> 
> ...



I think you have to because it does not work as a standalone product


----------



## KaLeVaLA (May 29, 2009)

there is gonna be alot of great snippets and songs on here after this will release


----------



## sevenstringj (May 29, 2009)

Something tells me my 5 year old G4 laptop won't be able to handle SD2. So good thing I'm not blown away by the Metal Foundry samples cuz I can't afford a new computer right now.  Though me likes the Slipknot-tinged stuff.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 29, 2009)

drmosh said:


> I think you have to because it does not work as a standalone product



yeah, i already have s2.0, i just don't have the license key. it's a long story haha 

i'm going totally legit, so i've bought logic studio, and i bought DFHS, but i was given s2.0 as a "thanks" type gift, but the guy hadn't used it himself, and didn't have a license key.

so that's why i'm buying s2.0 legitimately before getting add-on packs and stuff. i want it all to be legit in case i could make money off of it too 

edit: and i too, liked the slipknot-themed song, with the ring modulator before the distortion. weird sounding and awesome! also, the "loose stone" clip with the really loose-sounding kit was awesome. i can imagine using something like that for really slow stuff!


----------



## Stephen (May 29, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Something tells me my 5 year old G4 laptop won't be able to handle SD2. So good thing I'm not blown away by the Metal Foundry samples cuz I can't afford a new computer right now.  Though me likes the Slipknot-tinged stuff.



I'm using a G4 as my recording computer with Superior 2.0 so i shouldn't see why it wouldn't work.

I just need to go buy new hard drives now so i can fit the sample libraries i have on my computer


----------



## flexkill (May 29, 2009)

I was just pondering S2.0 and just got DFH for reguler EZ drummer instead just three days ago!!!! WTF!!!! Now they drop this!!! waste of 90 fackin bucks cause now I gotta have this!!!!


----------



## OzoneJunkie (May 29, 2009)

+1 on buying this...


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 29, 2009)

*credit card rdy* 

WHERE DO I BUY IT??





*releasing in july*

Damnit


----------



## drmosh (May 29, 2009)

flexkill said:


> I was just pondering S2.0 and just got DFH for reguler EZ drummer instead just three days ago!!!! WTF!!!! Now they drop this!!! waste of 90 fackin bucks cause now I gotta have this!!!!



shoulda have asked around on these forums, I could have told you that they were working on this.
then again $90 vs the money for s2 and the pack is very cheap


----------



## XxXPete (May 29, 2009)

Killer


----------



## IamLukas (May 29, 2009)

Hell fuckin' yeaaaaaaah!!!


----------



## windu (May 29, 2009)

drmosh said:


> should be fine for recording, but your spelling is atrocious dude.


cool thanks
sorry i was super tired last night and had a few in me lol
didn't get a chance to spell check


----------



## IamLukas (May 29, 2009)

I've listened to all the demos now and I must say, a few of them really really kicked my ass!! The KSE demo has a very nice sounding bassdrum, so does the bleed demo. Well, there are more good sounding bassdrums .
I will get my hands on it, when it has released and then I'll do some new stuff, to show you if it's worth the paying...for those who aren't sure yet.
Keep baning!


----------



## Konnector (May 29, 2009)

Gentlemen... start your boners

Only thing is that the kicks aren't sounding good...


----------



## drmosh (May 29, 2009)

windu said:


> cool thanks
> sorry i was super tired last night and had a few in me lol
> didn't get a chance to spell check



Haha, no worries. Didn't mean to offend you either.
If you have any questions about setting up S2 with cubase, I can help you with that too


----------



## Mattayus (May 29, 2009)

Konnector said:


> Gentlemen... start your boners
> 
> Only thing is that the kicks aren't sounding good...



Ah dude no way, they're the only things that ARE sounding good to my ears! I could take or leave the snares and overheads from what I've heard, but these kicks are immense


----------



## OzoneJunkie (May 29, 2009)

I think the fact that they're unprocessed gives them a slightly less than OMG-THAT's-INSANE sound... but they sound quality, and with proper EQ/Comp/etc, pretty much think they'll do the trick something fierce...


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 29, 2009)

the demo samples are obviously processed, as they are preset demos. the raw sound can be heard in the last sample.

they've "remade" DFHS from the bottom up, with 10 times the quality. i can live with that!


----------



## flexkill (May 29, 2009)

flexkill said:


> I was just pondering S2.0 and just got DFH for reguler EZ drummer instead just three days ago!!!! WTF!!!! Now they drop this!!! waste of 90 fackin bucks cause now I gotta have this!!!!




I did...no one responded!!!!!!


----------



## newamerikangospel (May 29, 2009)

What I realized is that my issues with the kicks in SD2.0 standard is that they are tuned too high/tight (the annoying plasticy flesh instead of click and boom). Im soo freiking happy about this.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (May 29, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> the demo samples are obviously processed, as they are preset demos. the raw sound can be heard in the last sample.



yep you're right. I'm an idiot


----------



## mnemonic (May 29, 2009)

oh hell yes, this will be mine.

also, that clip near the bottom, the one thats called "thordendal- terror tory" sounds so familiar but i can't put my finger on it. anyone know what thats from?


----------



## Leec (May 29, 2009)

Having listened to the samples, I wasn't that excited. Actually I'll have to listen more carefully, I guess. I couldn't have been paying attention, 'cause it sounded even slightly worse than SD2.0 to me.


----------



## leandroab (May 29, 2009)

Megaboner day is right now!

Fuck EZDrummer... i'm getting SUPERIOR!!!!!!!!


----------



## IconW (May 30, 2009)

Interesting...Can't say I wouldn't live without this add-on, but I guess It wouldn't hurt either. Oh the possibilities.


----------



## drmosh (May 30, 2009)

flexkill said:


> I did...no one responded!!!!!!



 ah well, learn DFH and then when you are a master you can upgrade


----------



## HANIAK (May 30, 2009)

mnemonic said:


> oh hell yes, this will be mine.
> 
> also, that clip near the bottom, the one thats called "thordendal- terror tory" sounds so familiar but i can't put my finger on it. anyone know what thats from?



It is a version of Territory by Sepultura


----------



## King_Prawn (May 30, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Megaboner day is right now!
> 
> Fuck EZDrummer... i'm getting SUPERIOR!!!!!!!!



SHIT JUST GOT REAL.


----------



## newamerikangospel (May 30, 2009)

The kicks sound better to my ears than SD2.0 standard, the snares are tuned better to my ears, and the cymbals are a much better setup imo. Im not sure why people are complaining, as this is the original DKFH, with the innovation of multi-sampled, multi-layered, and humanization. I have yet to get the tones I could out of DKFH1 out of anything else (sounds alone, not overall finished product, as it sounded fake)


----------



## Coryd (Jun 23, 2009)

Just purchased from Toontrack's webstore!!!!

Can't wait to get it!!!!


----------



## drmosh (Jun 23, 2009)

fuck yes! just got mine and it's downloading at a lovely 2.6mb/s 
can't wait!


----------



## toolsound (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmm. I really want this, but $180 for an expansion pack? Seems a bit pricey.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 23, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Clips please!!!



asap!
You just get the basic samples with the download, the rest of them are sent by post.

also, highly annoying download. shoots along at almost 3mb/s, and with 10% left to go slows down to 200kb/s. bastards!


----------



## drmosh (Jun 23, 2009)

toolsound said:


> Hmm. I really want this, but $180 for an expansion pack? Seems a bit pricey.



it's an entirely new set of samples, a little more than just an expansion pack.


----------



## rob_l (Jun 23, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Do the samples load normally like the drop down menu on each drum? (the kit GUI where you would click the snare and get Nir z, Rogers Wood, 10" GMS, etc)



Yup. And of course with xDrums you can pretty much make any kit imaginable...


----------



## Slampop (Jun 24, 2009)

how did i miss this post!? now i HAVE to start using S2.0!
July 1st is actually my b-day  ...and now know what i'm getting, hahaha!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 24, 2009)

Would like it, but 125£ for what technically should have been in s2.0 (yeah, i was a bit dissapointed by s2.0, am still using DFHS)

I'll see, not convinced yet


----------



## Leec (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't know if you can argue it should have been included in S2.0. It came with a pretty large sample set. S2.0 is what it is.

I think I'm going to buy this when I get home tonight. It's just a shame you can't download the entire program. Still, if the download portion includes the mixer settings, I guess I could be pretty happy with that until the rest of it is posted.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 24, 2009)

So, I fiddled with it just now and while I cannot give a full account of what it's like as I have yet to receive the final 32gb of samples (the download version only includes the basic samples, no ambient etc and only one sample per drum piece), I really like what I hear. 
The sample settings by all the studio wizards are really great for someone like me who knows very little about making a drumkit sound good and I already swapped the kick drum sample on my old sup 2 setup to the metal foundry one. it's nice!


----------



## Leec (Jun 24, 2009)

That's exactly what I wanted to hear, Paul  Looking forward to hearing the presets for each kit piece.
Given that you don't yet have the main library, have you tried using the presets with the Avatar library?


----------



## drmosh (Jun 24, 2009)

Leec said:


> That's exactly what I wanted to hear, Paul  Looking forward to hearing the presets for each kit piece.
> Given that you don't yet have the main library, have you tried using the presets with the Avatar library?



only the kick drum for now, didn't have much time to play around with it earlier. At the weekend I will sit down and get some samples recorded too


----------



## phantom911 (Jun 24, 2009)

Is this just a bunch of samples that I could use in Acoustica Beatcraft, possibly?


----------



## Leec (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not sure how that program works, but I'm guessing it's not able to make proper sense of the Superior 2.0 file name system. So it'd just be a massive list of files for you to trawl through. 

It's designed as an add on to Superior 2.0, which is a very complex VST/RTAS, complete with its own extensive interface and mixer.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 25, 2009)

phantom911 said:


> Is this just a bunch of samples that I could use in Acoustica Beatcraft, possibly?



you could, but it would be very hard to get all the samples used "placed" correctly in beatcraft. there isn't just one sample for each drum hit, there are hundreds at different velocities and even using different hands. As well as ambient microphone leak across each drum head from the other drum pieces.


----------



## Leec (Jun 26, 2009)

I bought it last night and downloaded the initial pack, but I didn't get to install it. Gonna give it a try tonight.

Interesting that you get two licenses again. I assumed you'd get only one for some reason. I can hook my homey Greg up with this.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 26, 2009)

Leec said:


> I bought it last night and downloaded the initial pack, but I didn't get to install it. Gonna give it a try tonight.
> 
> Interesting that you get two licenses again. I assumed you'd get only one for some reason. I can hook my homey Greg up with this.



I wonder if you can revoke a license again? My thoughts were that you get more than one in case you get a new studio PC/MAC and have to re-install it


----------



## Leec (Jun 26, 2009)

It'll be the same deal as the EZD/Superior 2.0. You get 4 licenses, and only two can be active at any one time.

I've had mixed outcomes with license queries with Toontrack. Once, when I added RAM to my machine, it made me use a second license for EZD. They sorted it, but not without giving me a lecture on their licensing policy. Second time it happened when I added a new network adapter. Again, they were very reluctant and difficult, but eventually sorted it out. 

The third time, something weird happened and a license disappeared and I was forced to use up another. But it was all sorted out automatically with no bother and no need to contact them.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 26, 2009)

I haven't had any problems yet thankfully. I am so reluctant to upgrade my music PC too, I have no idea how nicely cubase or my tascam will play with windows 7 (or even 64bit systems)


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 26, 2009)

you guys who recently downloaded it should post some clips! i can't wait to hear this


----------



## Coryd (Jun 26, 2009)

I just got it and i am working on a something to post soon. Hopefully this weekend...


----------



## drmosh (Jun 26, 2009)

mnemonic said:


> you guys who recently downloaded it should post some clips! i can't wait to hear this



samples don't really do it any justice at the moment as it's a very limited sample set, no ambient samples etc. 
I'll post some stuff once I get the final version


----------



## Leec (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, it's very basic. The download is a fraction of what it can do. 

So far I really like some of the presets, but there's just loads of room and ambient mic involved. Once you sort that out, they sound great. 

Tomorrow I'm going to experiment with my Avatar/Drummer kit by using some of these presets. But I'll need to mix and match various parts. I like the kicks in some, the snares in others, etc. There isn't one preset that has it all for me.


----------



## XxXPete (Jun 28, 2009)

Is there any type of update you have to download for metal foundry to work..?? Im wondering if my Sup is up to date?


----------



## drmosh (Jun 28, 2009)

XxXPete said:


> Is there any type of update you have to download for metal foundry to work..?? Im wondering if my Sup is up to date?



yes, they released a patch a few days ago, if you log in to your user area on the toontrack page you can find the patch


----------



## Leec (Jun 30, 2009)

Paul, have you received yours yet? I desparately want mine!! 

I saved the kick's mixer preset from the SlopNit kit last night and applied it to some of the other kicks. It sounded supremely good.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 30, 2009)

Leec said:


> Paul, have you received yours yet? I desparately want mine!!
> 
> I saved the kick's mixer preset from the SlopNit kit last night and applied it to some of the other kicks. It sounded supremely good.



Nope, nothing yet  I did receive some registered mail, but the fucking post office lost it. Gotta go back in this afternoon to see what's up and possibly issue a search request.. gah.
I thought the point of registered mail was to make sure it gets to the recipient....


----------

